# New and want to ask questions



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Well I'm new here and yours was the first post I read. Thanks for the advice...Hoke you say? I'm on my way. BTW, I love your attitude!!!


----------



## Maxi5 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello, I'm Max ask for help ic cihp nitric acid or hydrochloric acid to start burning please tell me the whole process http ://


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 22, 2014)

Maxi5 said:


> Hello, I'm Max ask for help ic cihp nitric acid or hydrochloric acid to start burning please tell me the whole process http ://



I will get right on that, and write out the whole process for you!
It may take me a few months, check back often!

Jim


----------



## strakill (Feb 24, 2014)

I read this because I just signed up tonight. I am new to PM recovery, not even close to refining but I plan to get there, and a gentleman from you tube by the name of drewmetalsmith suggested I join and start reading through this forum and I plan to do just that. I am just a regular every day metal scrapper on the side but have been dabbling with e-waste for a little while and my curiosity is running wild. I am not new to how forums work so the search function is my friend however I must request if there is a thread that I need to read before moving further (concerning forum rules that I might have missed) please feel free to give me a what for. Harold has made things quite clear so I want to tread lightly. Thank you for reading this post and I hope I haven't made too much of a fool out of myself.


----------



## butcher (Feb 24, 2014)

strakill,
Welcome to this great forum, I think you will like it here.
Here are a few places to get you started learning the forum and recovery and refining, this is a very vast science so you will be beginning a very long journey.

General Chat section you will find the guide to the forum, the general reaction list, and welcome to new members.

In the safety section begin your study there with, Dealing with waste.

In the help needed section you will find getting your gold pure and shining (you will need this after you refine your gold) but it is just too good to leave out of this list.

Laser Steve's website is very helpful. as well as several of our other members web sites and videos.
there are a ton of others but these will get you started.

P.S. Hokes book a must read for anyone wishing to learn to recover and refine precious metals, Found in the book section and in many members signature lines.


----------



## strakill (Feb 25, 2014)

butcher said:


> strakill,
> Welcome to this great forum, I think you will like it here.
> Here are a few places to get you started learning the forum and recovery and refining, this is a very vast science so you will be beginning a very long journey.
> 
> ...


Thanks Butcher,
I read for about 2 hours last night and am having a blast just reading about this stuff.


----------



## Twistie (Mar 25, 2014)

I understand this is forum for those serious about refining as well as those willing to do research. With that being said I would like to tell you why I am here with my somewhat uneducated questions. I was left to clean out a storage unit and all items were to be put in the dumpster. During the clean out I found Au and Ag parts from electronics but I also found what appears to be chemicals and/or the byproduct of some home refining. I am not a chemist nor do I have any experience in refining, but I know enough to not put anything in the trash that says AgNO3 or H2SO4 leach. I have in the past few days researched videos on leaching precious metals from electronic and also called the local university for help. I have not gotten very far and am a bit stumped. Please understand I am a full time working mother with two young children so I do not want to keep this stuff around. I am not interested in a magic pot of gold. Just looking for advice. Thank you for your time.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2014)

Twistie said:


> I understand this is forum for those serious about refining as well as those willing to do research. With that being said I would like to tell you why I am here with my somewhat uneducated questions. I was left to clean out a storage unit and all items were to be put in the dumpster. During the clean out I found Au and Ag parts from electronics but I also found what appears to be chemicals and/or the byproduct of some home refining. I am not a chemist nor do I have any experience in refining, but I know enough to not put anything in the trash that says AgNO3 or H2SO4 leach. I have in the past few days researched videos on leaching precious metals from electronic and also called the local university for help. I have not gotten very far and am a bit stumped. Please understand I am a full time working mother with two young children so I do not want to keep this stuff around. I am not interested in a magic pot of gold. Just looking for advice. Thank you for your time.




Pictures of what you have and a general location would help.
You may have a forum member close enough to help.

Jim


----------



## necromancer (Mar 25, 2014)

Twistie said:


> I understand this is forum for those serious about refining as well as those willing to do research. With that being said I would like to tell you why I am here with my somewhat uneducated questions. I was left to clean out a storage unit and all items were to be put in the dumpster. During the clean out I found Au and Ag parts from electronics but I also found what appears to be chemicals and/or the byproduct of some home refining. I am not a chemist nor do I have any experience in refining, but I know enough to not put anything in the trash that says AgNO3 or H2SO4 leach. I have in the past few days researched videos on leaching precious metals from electronic and also called the local university for help. I have not gotten very far and am a bit stumped. Please understand I am a full time working mother with two young children so I do not want to keep this stuff around. I am not interested in a magic pot of gold. Just looking for advice. Thank you for your time.



Silver nitrate is AgNO3 (contains nitric acid)
Sulfuric Acid is H2SO4
not good things to have around children !!

put them in in a very safe place far away from the kids please


----------



## Twistie (Mar 25, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> Twistie said:
> 
> 
> > I understand this is forum for those serious about refining as well as those willing to do research. With that being said I would like to tell you why I am here with my somewhat uneducated questions. I was left to clean out a storage unit and all items were to be put in the dumpster. During the clean out I found Au and Ag parts from electronics but I also found what appears to be chemicals and/or the byproduct of some home refining. I am not a chemist nor do I have any experience in refining, but I know enough to not put anything in the trash that says AgNO3 or H2SO4 leach. I have in the past few days researched videos on leaching precious metals from electronic and also called the local university for help. I have not gotten very far and am a bit stumped. Please understand I am a full time working mother with two young children so I do not want to keep this stuff around. I am not interested in a magic pot of gold. Just looking for advice. Thank you for your time.
> ...



Hi Jim and Thank You!

I live in Tucson Arizona and I do have pictures. Is there an email where I could forward them? Beth


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2014)

You should post them here on the forum.

Jim


----------



## Twistie (Mar 25, 2014)

necromancer said:


> Twistie said:
> 
> 
> > I understand this is forum for those serious about refining as well as those willing to do research. With that being said I would like to tell you why I am here with my somewhat uneducated questions. I was left to clean out a storage unit and all items were to be put in the dumpster. During the clean out I found Au and Ag parts from electronics but I also found what appears to be chemicals and/or the byproduct of some home refining. I am not a chemist nor do I have any experience in refining, but I know enough to not put anything in the trash that says AgNO3 or H2SO4 leach. I have in the past few days researched videos on leaching precious metals from electronic and also called the local university for help. I have not gotten very far and am a bit stumped. Please understand I am a full time working mother with two young children so I do not want to keep this stuff around. I am not interested in a magic pot of gold. Just looking for advice. Thank you for your time.
> ...



Thank you for the information. I am not storing in my house.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 25, 2014)

Twistie said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > Twistie said:
> ...



wonderful, if you were going to take photos & get help with those items you can start a new post in the wanted section with a clear subject line, there will be help for you,
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=59


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2014)

I was going to suggest a moderator move these posts to the help needed section.

Jim


----------



## b_s_lucky (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello, first, thank you for this board. 
I am new, I sell jewelry. I have left over gold plated old vintage jewelry. I am a 58 year old grandma. I want to work with my son to start refining
I have read your "READ THIS FIRST" but sadly, I am a bit overwhelmed as to what to read, next, before I start asking questions....
Can you kindly dierect me to the next place of what I need to read, before getting back to you with questions...
We have spent over 2 weeks gathering information, my husband is well versed in the lab. We are serious, will and ready, but need direction....thank you for any direction
you can give me......Susan


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 23, 2014)

Check out the links in the Guided Tour links below. 

Welcome to the forum.

Steve


----------



## b_s_lucky (Apr 23, 2014)

lazersteve said:


> Check out the links in the Guided Tour links below.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Steve



I feel so silly, I am not even sure how to respond. I clicked on QUOTE but it looks like I'm in your post, Steve.
Thank you, I'll go into those links and read up.....thank you. 
Susan


----------



## b_s_lucky (Apr 24, 2014)

b_s_lucky said:


> lazersteve said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the links in the Guided Tour links below.
> ...



Ok, one more time...I went to the store....and I looked at the DVD list.....I am not sure what to buy that talks of EP jewelry. I am sorry if I seem particularly stupid. I am very dedicated, but there is SO much, and there are many ways, it seems, to refine.....I am looking for a breakdown of the best way to address EP. Of course, in my case, we mostly have jewelry. I'm wanting to buy the correct ebook and DVD that will address the best way to refine that. I spent almost 3 hours last night, and did not figure out which one to buy.....thank you, again....Susan


----------



## nickvc (Apr 24, 2014)

With plated jewellery it's usually advised to use the sulphuric cell to strip the gold, the video is very good and there's plenty to read here on the forum concerning the use and maintenance of it.
Be aware that concentrated sulphuric is extremely nasty so follow all safety precautions to avoid injuries.
If you use the search function at the top right of your screen and type in sulphuric cell you will I'm sure find lots of posts covering all aspects of it.
Good luck and please study the safety section before you do anything.


----------



## bmgold2 (Apr 24, 2014)

b_s_lucky said:


> b_s_lucky said:
> 
> 
> > lazersteve said:
> ...



I think for electroplated jewelry you could use the gold stripping cell like my micro stripping cell or the larger one that most people are probably using. Lazersteve's online videos (you need to sign in there but the username and password is on that site) especially the Electrolytic Cell Construction and Use one should get you started. I didn't notice a video to purchase from Lazersteve that shows the stripping cell but he has a few videos on his site for free that shows it.

Also, check out the link at the bottom of my messages for many links to needed information.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 26, 2014)

The videos for the stripping cell are free to view and can be found in the 'Cell Videos' section here:

http://goldrecovery.us/site.asp (login required: username: gold; password: goldm1ner*)

The videos cover the basic cell construction and operation. You can find the cell clean out written instructions here:

Black Powder from the Cell

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (May 4, 2014)

For electroplated jewelry I would use the reverse stripping cell. Details of the reverse stripping cell videos can be seen in the Cell videos section of my site.

Steve


----------



## bswartzwelder (May 12, 2014)

Silver nitrate is AgNO3 (contains nitric acid)
Sulfuric Acid is H2SO4
not good things to have around children !!

put them in in a very safe place far away from the kids please[/quote]

I believe the first statement is totally false. Nitric acid is HNO3. Silver Nitrate (AgNO3) does not contain nitric acid. It contains silver (Ag), Nitrogen (N), and Oxygen (O3). 

Sulfuric acid is a very powerful acid. Keep ALL chemicals away from the children, especially when you are working with them. Nothing you could possibly obtain from these chemicals could be remotely worth the health of your precious children. 

Start reading the forum and good luck.


----------



## Geo (May 12, 2014)

Semantics. It's like saying dihydrogen monoxide does not contain water but just hydrogen and oxygen. If a compound contains two hydrogen and one oxygen (no matter what the compound is) it still contains water.

If it's anhydrous silver nitrate, it still contains water. Crystallized silver nitrate contains water. If you remove all of the water, you will be left with silver metal.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 12, 2014)

Geo said:


> Semantics. It's like saying dihydrogen monoxide does not contain water but just hydrogen and oxygen. If a compound contains two hydrogen and one oxygen (no matter what the compound is) it still contains water.
> 
> If it's anhydrous silver nitrate, it still contains water. Crystallized silver nitrate contains water. If you remove all of the water, you will be left with silver metal.


No, it's not semantics. Would you say that NaCl contains hydrocloric acid and therefore is dangerous to keep at home?
You can create a lot of different molecules that contains both oxygen and hydrogen atoms but that doesn't make it water, it doesn't mean it contains water either even if it contains the building blocks of water and even can be transformed into water.

We do not want to be lax when talking about chemicals, if there is an error spotted on the forum it must be put forward and corrected.

And for your information, anhydrous silver nitrate (AgNO3) doesn't contain any hydrogen, unless you rearrange some atom nuclei and create a hydrogen atom. So it definitely does not contain any water.

Chemistry is a science and science is all about using correct definitions and being as precise as you can.

Göran


----------

